# Heat rash or allergic to sun???



## SlickNick (Mar 8, 2021)

We have a sweet 4 month old girl who loves to sun bath. Mom works from home and is usually out on the patio working. Maple our V will enjoy sitting in the sun in the wicker love seat. About like 15-20 mins into it. She start to develop raised bumps under her coat. They don’t bug her, make her itch or anything. Just raised little bumps. They always appear on the side the sun is hitting her. They always go away within 20-40 mins. Now we know she has had some reactions to her boosters/shots. But that was a little different than this. We have mentioned it to the vet and they didn’t have any idea what it would be. We then reached out to a allergy specialist and they said she could be reacting to the heat. And try to keep her out of it. It wasn’t like it was intense heat. No more than 80 degree here in the PNW. Can she me allergic to the sun/heat? Have anyone else here seen this or heard of it before? If so what can we do? We’re a highly active couple and do plan on hiking/trail running/ and just being outdoors with her. I don’t wanna hafta put her in a sun suit ☹


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That’s a new one on me.
I’ve had young one get bumps from mosquitos, but those bumps are the same size as when they bite us.


----------



## SlickNick (Mar 8, 2021)

texasred said:


> That’s a new one on me.
> I’ve had young one get bumps from mosquitos, but those bumps are the same size as when they bite us.


 Yea they almost look like a bunch of bites. But no redness or irritation. And only when she’s basking in the sun.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe do trial an error.
A cheap thin long sleeve surgical suit from Amazon, could possibly give you an answer on if it's direct sun ray related.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

SlickNick said:


> We have a sweet 4 month old girl who loves to sun bath. Mom works from home and is usually out on the patio working. Maple our V will enjoy sitting in the sun in the wicker love seat. About like 15-20 mins into it. She start to develop raised bumps under her coat. They don’t bug her, make her itch or anything. Just raised little bumps. They always appear on the side the sun is hitting her. They always go away within 20-40 mins. Now we know she has had some reactions to her boosters/shots. But that was a little different than this. We have mentioned it to the vet and they didn’t have any idea what it would be. We then reached out to a allergy specialist and they said she could be reacting to the heat. And try to keep her out of it. It wasn’t like it was intense heat. No more than 80 degree here in the PNW. Can she me allergic to the sun/heat? Have anyone else here seen this or heard of it before? If so what can we do? We’re a highly active couple and do plan on hiking/trail running/ and just being outdoors with her. I don’t wanna hafta put her in a sun suit ☹
> View attachment 103425
> View attachment 103426
> View attachment 103427


Are you sure it's not a reaction to the Wicker Furniture Coating?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

There are some plants that can cause photo sensitivity, particularly those in the wild parsnip family. Look these up as to what may grow in your area and observe if there are any around wherever she goes. If she’s running through them that could cause a sun sensitive reaction like this.


----------



## DViz (May 24, 2021)

Hi, sorry for the late reply, our girl had a similar reaction, albeit smaller area than yours, to lying against a radiator which was too hot for her when younger in the winter. This also went away relatively quickly so my guess would be that it’s heat rash. Hope all is well.


----------

